

Big Data, Underground Railroad: History says unfettered collection a bad idea - justcommenting
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2014/11/big_data_underground_railroad_history_says_unfettered_collection_of_data.html

======
dthal
The idea that business should be allowed to collect everything, and that only
use should be regulated is nonsense. It is difficult, but perhaps not
impossible, to tell what has been collected. But once data is collected, those
holding it can make it impossible (if they want to) to tell what has been done
with it. Collection is the only possibly feasible place to draw the line. If
we don't draw it there, we are simply agreeing that privacy is dead.

